# [solved] D-Link DWL-G122 automatic startup does not work

## Urbanus

I just bought a D-Link DWL-G122 WLAN-USB-Adapter and made it work with ndiswrapper. I need WPA-PSK with TKIP which works quite fine if I start up everything manually. The automatic startup at boot does not work because of two problems:

On startup the system hangs and syslog says

```
usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
```

Repluging the stick helps sometimes (not always)

wpa_supplicant does not start up as it should I configured /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf as follows

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="MyWLAN"

        scan_ssid=0

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        #pairwise=TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        #group=TKIP

        psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        priority=2

}
```

/etc/conf.d/wpa looks like this

```
# List of interfaces

INTERFACES="wlan0"

# Common arguments to all wpa_supplicant instances

ARGS="-w -d"

# Interface specific arguments

ARGS_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"
```

Starting up wpa_supplicant on the shell does work fine, automatic startup seems not to work because there is no entry of wpa_supplicant in /var/run

Another problem, although not Linux specific, is that the stick does not find the access point if it is hidden. Perhaps someone has an idea about this issue, too?

Has anyone experiance with this USB WLAN-stick and solved these problems already?Last edited by Urbanus on Sun May 22, 2005 12:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Urbanus

After using an USB 1.0 port the stick works without problem. Additionally I added "-c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" to /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

Seems to be a problem with the USB drivers for EHCI?!

----------

## gustafson

I just had success with this as well.  The drivers were downloaded from:

http://support.dlink.com/products/view.asp?productid=DWL%2DG122%5FrevB#

```
emerge ndiswrapper
```

Find the NetRTUSB.inf file.

```
ndiswrapper -i NetRTUSB.inf

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

I had a working config file for wireless tools... so I didn't have to reconfigure.

----------

## redview

i cant see any driver for linux!

just windows   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Question: 

----------

## Urbanus

That is the trick: you are using the Winblows driver with ndiswrapper. The wrapper "translates" the driver so that it works with Linux.

----------

